
Computer Science expands, still lacks resources - colinprince
https://yaledailynews.com/blog/2018/11/06/computer-science-expands-still-lacks-resources/
======
kache_
I find it interesting that while the computer science bachelors has been
steadily increasing, masters and PhD students have remained somewhat static.

